# Huron County 9point



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Got my deer back from Waynes Taxidermy and he done an excellent job I must say. I took this 9 point off state land Nov 20th when he came in following a couple of does. I guess he didnt know women can get you killed...LOL


----------



## clareoutdoorsman (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job getting it done on state land.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Nice buck. I too got mine done at waynes this year. He does pretty good work with a good turn around time. Did you get him scored, There is a guy in eastpointe that scores for CBM and its free, I think it's $25 to get entered in the books.


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice mount. and way to go gettin her done on state land! trophy for sure but dont think it will make the book as someone said i am assuming you took him wit a firearm so it would have to score 125 dont think he has it with bow has to score 100. anyway heck of a job i got myself a nice one of state land last year! feels good dont it?  gongrats again


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks peeps! Yeah took him with the shotgun.I haven"t had him scored but had him aged at 3&1/2 years old. He's my personal best.


----------



## Soil Sample (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice buck.


----------

